# Vauxhall Tigra Engine Clean up



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Had a few hours spare today so decided to clean up the missus engine bay on her Tigra. Nothing special, just soapy water, graft and AG tyre dressing to make it more presentable! 
Before:









After:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

:thumb:
Looks great, I wouldn't even attempt that, only the easy bits


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice turnaround :thumb:
I love engine bay details!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just cant build up the enthusiasm to do my engine bay. 

I've got the gear. Scrub away for 2 minutes, get bored and then start polishing the outside again. 

It's a bit like the inside of my alloys. I want to do it but can't be arsed!

Does looking cracking though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A fine job :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice job there buddy I love a clean bay :thumb:


----------

